# SA-Wild Weather



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

A long awaited trip to Yorke Pen. finally arrived on Sunday. 
Five of us set out full of hopes and some forebodings about the mixed weather reports of the last week.
The weather forecasts seemed to be changing on an hourly basis on the preceeding days. I think we all finally agreed that the good forecasts were the most likely to be correct (funny that?) so we set off to Ardrossan dreaming of Mulloway, Kingfish, Snapper, Salmon, Whiting, Giant Tommies, Squid, Bream and any number of other likely and not so likely species.    
So now with our weather and fishing delusions firmly set we were quickly introduced to reality on arrival at Wallaroo.  
At least 2 metre waves, quite cold and wind blowing pretty strongly onshore.  Oh well, I am sure it will calm down and the fish will be there for sure.  
Couple of hours later and feeling like I had been on a roller coaster and only a couple of snook for our troubles obviously Wallaroo would be the correct place to fish instead.   The weather will be much better 50 kms away and the fish will obviously be biting.   
Delusions sufficiently restored, off to Wallaroo.
On arrival it appeared we may have got it right this time.  The sea was quite calm and it looked fishy we all agreed.
We all headed in different directions, some to the boat channel, some to the Marina and I headed off to Point Riley.
We met back at the marina a couple of hours later and the bags had not seemed to improve much.   
Oh well at least the weather has been OK right up to the first crack of thunder!! I will let the photos speak for themselves.  
















Oh well thats fishing. Next time will meet expectations. (Delusions already started.)


----------



## MikeG (Jun 16, 2009)

Like I said on the other post.

Well guys, what can I say, what a fantstic day out yesterday, hey the fish were a bit scarce but the experiance from the day, the changing weather, the scenery and being with 4 other kayaking nutters, will for sure make that a day to remember for some time.  :lol:

I'll load up some pics later.

Cheers

Mike

Oh and thanks to the yacht club for adding to fun and games ;-)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW for once I am glad I was working :shock: The forecast looks better for next weekend and I am off. SO fingers crossed.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

What a great day !

Fish were few and far between but I had a ball. 

The 5 of arrived at Ardrossan on the west coast of Gulf St Vincent all around 7 am having driven through occasional showers from Adelaide. Drewboy and me, OldDood, MikeG and Bajstarbd. The forecast of 9 knots was a little understated although it didn't look tooooo bad. Out in the water, plenty of white caps and the occasional snook but it was a bit of work with the wind and chop. But then again great to be out in trying conditions with company ! Plenty of spectators watching us from the jetty, but no stinkboats ! Not stink boat conditions. So we called time about 10 am and reconvened at the Ardossan Bakery where Olddood found another supply of zero calorie pastries - the mini Kitchener buns were especially zero calorie. :shock:

Plan B saw us arrive at Wallaroo at around 11.30 - 50kms across the Yorke Peninsula and on east coast of Spencer Gulf. Sun, clear skies and calm seas - plent of stink boats and a few sailors but still very quiet on the fish front until Drewboy came across a school of salmon at the mouth of the marina. Not easy fishing as there seemed to be a constant stream of polite boaties making their way back to the marina - whats the rush to be back so early we wondered .......... :?

then it struck ! ;-)










Old Dood tried to stick close to Drewboy - figuring any wandering lightening stike would prefer Drew to a smallish garden ornament holding a fishing rod. However Drew's long legs soon left Old Dood in his wake whereapon the ever resourceful fellow bolted to a convenient bomb shelter on the beach cruelly ejecting two helpless gulls that were there before him - the rest us - along with the yatch club - made a mad scamble for the beach dodging the lightening strikes and golf balls - ouch !

Finally some peace after the storm 









- followed by a debrief, hot coffee and chips at the local jetty establishment.

What a great day.......


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

What an experience.... being pelted with ice whilst lightening was crackling and crashing overhead, holding 2 graphite rods (very low) as I was peddling towards an invisible shore.
To say the heart was pounding hard would be an understatement.
Upon consideration, had the hailstones been any bigger, I would have taken my buoyancy vest off and held it over my head for better protection.






This was what preceded the hail storm









Straight after.









Andrew ....equally impressed









Cool kayak









suddenly chilly


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

PS - if you look in the background of that picture of the drowned rat holding ice balls that Drew took - you will see the bomb shelter and one Olddood, having just emerged, looking at the limp bodies of the 2 poor Gulls he had so cruelly ejected. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

A matter of perspective?
I think one of our storm chasing members was trying to win a Darwin Award for bravery. 
I do not think I need to nominate who the fanatical photographer is.
Me being an electrician and being well aware of the effects of electricity flowing through the body in large quantities, it seemed rather imperative to find shelter rather than becoming an active conductor. :shock: 
The photographic member of our team, saw huge quantities of instant fried death streaming from the skies as an absolutely ideal opportunity to take some nice piccys nowithstanding his uncanny resemblance to a well designed lightning rod. :? 
Well done the person concerned and great photos under fire. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Old Dood
Here I am on KI bitching about the wind - Pales into insignificance compared to your dramas - at least I haven't had to travel distances to experience crap conditions. commiserations and better luck next time - mid march/april will be superb!!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

kikid said:


> Hey Old Dood
> Here I am on KI bitching about the wind - Pales into insignificance compared to your dramas - at least I haven't had to travel distances to experience crap conditions. commiserations and better luck next time - mid march/april will be superb!!


Commiserations not required KIKid. Thanks all the same. The excellent company made the whole situation pretty entertaining. At least once I realised that I wasn't likely to become a fried Dood. :lol: Or even a severely dented Dood for that matter.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now THAT'S a trip report with a difference! The video was great and sitting here in the comfort of home I'm thinking....galls of hail with a bit of Bundy poured over it.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

solatree said:


> ....cruelly ejecting two helpless gulls that were there before him


Andy, those "helpless" Gulls were bigger than me and had quite a mean and determined look about them!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeez guys after watching Drew's video I think you will have some black marks appearing by tomorrow :shock: Hail stones that size WILL bruise. Now that's a kayaking story that will be retold many times.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Just for the record, I wasn't dawdling on the way back in.... The main thing I was trying to manage were the 2 graphite rods(lightening conductors).
Being knocked senseless by the "Old Dood roof rack assist pole" back at Ardrossan may have slowed me down a little however. You had to be there.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Drewboy said:


> Just for the record, I wasn't dawdling on the way back in.... The main thing I was trying to manage were the 2 graphite rods(lightening conductors).
> Being knocked senseless by the "Old Dood roof rack assist pole" back at Ardrossan may have slowed me down a little however. You had to be there.


Never let the truth get in the way of a good story Drew. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

No sweat ...I'm still smiling. ;-)


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad no-one became a conductor! Thats a tough fishing trip, just as well they breed ém that way down there, cheers, Dave.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

mrwalker said:


> Thats a tough fishing trip, just as well they breed ém that way down there,


NO THEY DON'T! Some of us still have the constitutions, resolve and commitment of little girls! 

I was sitting at home in the warm with a coupla quiet whiskeys, looking out the window, contemplating another lost weekend, and thinking you'd have to be crazy to go out in this weather! :shock:


----------



## MikeG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ranger your deffinatly a girl if you drink Whiskey and not Whisky  ;-)

Mike


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

mrwalker said:


> Glad no-one became a conductor! Thats a tough fishing trip


I really really enjoyed it - despite the lack of fish - and maybe because of the weather conditions, and certainly because of the company. There was huge variety and plenty to explore and some very memorable experiences to share and laugh about afterwards. Although the focus was on the Wallaroo storm, the conditions at Ardrossan were also pretty trying - but a good test for the capabilities of our kayaks. I'm certainly keen to get back there again.

So thanks to Bajstarbd, MikeG, Drewboy & Olddood (and the walleroo Yatch club) for the good company, plenty of laughs and a great day on the two gulfs !


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Great report guys as usual  
Glad everyone arrived back safely
had similar weather at Renmark without the hail. Just packed up before it hit.

Simon


----------



## bajstarbrd (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow what a trip, it certainly was eventful. Thanks guys for the company it was good to meet everyone. I hope the next trip we do we'll have more to say about the fish we caught and less about the weather ;-) 
Brenton


----------



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

hey guys that was one big storm. i have never seen one like it. i was at the wallaroo deli when it hit. next time u are comming over give me a call if you need any info give me a call at wallaroo deli and i will help if i can either accom or weather reports. i fell your pain for being out there in it. unfortunatly lots of homes and buisness were damaged in wallaroo including my own shop(min damage) and the complete angler tackle shop(major damage i think he will be having a flood sale soon) in the main street. i think about 70% of the shops were damaged including the hospital (major damage) from 30 minutes of rain and hail we had 2 inches.most of which came through the gyprock. well i hope u will come back soon but leave the bad weather behind once again if you need any help let me know.

cheers guys
david
wallarooyak
wallaroo deli


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Check the "Safety" section for any thing you might like to add.
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=37339#p389533


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

wallarooyak said:


> next time u are comming over give me a call if you need any info give me a call at wallaroo deli and i will help if i can


Thanks David - great offer. I'm sure we'll be back - Sensei also gets asross your way as well as Fisher (cape Elizabeth) and Fishnfreak. So another Wallaroo area trip is definately on the cards.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

The worst day fishing is better than the best day working........You've blown that theory out of the water!

The funny thing is that Drew still managed to film himself pedaling in the hail!

Would have been a bit worried about the camera or the Fishfinder being smashed by them hailstones Drew!

Even more about a lightweight high modulus graphite rod tip being hit by a hailstone!

Reminds me of the time we were swimming at Boomer Beach in a big thunderstorm. Then the Hail Started - we only had our bathers on and with my bald head....well we tried to protect our bodies from golf size hail stones by keeping low in the water, only to be smashed by the massive dumper waves - decided to race in and get pommeled by hail rather than drowned by massive white water and the only shelter we could find was to pull the shadecloth fence over us (sorry council!) Ended up with bruises all over me and some small cuts on my scalp!

Great experience though guys. Been a bit quiet lately with the crap winds and all the events on at work at this time of year. Looking forward to some nice calm Autumn weather.

C U 
Big D


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

hi, olddude, from another oldfart :lol: 
great post, and pictures loved reading it 
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

gummyshark said:


> hi, olddude, from another oldfart :lol:
> great post, and pictures loved reading it
> cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


Thanks Gummyshark, we all had a lot of fun even though it got a bit hairy at times.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

